# Cheap hops on ebay



## Hanlee1965 (20/3/15)

Hello brewers

There is some cheapest hops for sale on ebay right now. If you look for "mixed lot of hop pellets"

4 kg of mixed varieties

Han


----------



## Midnight Brew (20/3/15)

The listing states that there are 4 available. That is 16kg of hops, I wonder if a homebrew shop or small brewery setup is closing/didnt get off the ground. Not a bad freezer filler at $40 a kg but Id be wary of the postage times and how they were stored (vac sealed but no mention of fridge or freezer).

It would not be a bad buy for a new brewer to fill the freezer.

EDIT:
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/mixed-lot-of-Hop-pellets-8-x-500-grams-Citra-Cascade-Mosiac-etc-express-/291410836319?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item43d9707b5f


----------



## leighaus (20/3/15)

"All these have been kept in the fridge."

good deal... that would keep you brewing for quite some time.


----------



## Diggs (25/4/15)

Just grabbed some hops off ebay, 100gm for $8.50 and free postage.

Will see how the quality goes.


----------

